
Amazon: We're no Apple - jaynate
http://allthingsd.com/20120906/amazon-were-no-apple/
======
jilt
“We want to make money when people use our devices, not when they buy our
devices.”

Apple made money both ways, on device sale and much more so when they used the
devices, and bought mp3s, and movies, and apps...

